# Finish for a bathroom Vanity



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Getting ready to construct a new vanity out of cherry for the master bath, any suggestions on finish. I was leaning towards poly but could use your thoughts. My wife is concerned about the moisture having an effect on the finish.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

spar varnish is softer than regular poly and allows for some movement and is more moisture resistant.Someone here may know of something better.
Good Luck


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Poly or Cat Lacquer*

I used wipe-on poly (4 coats) on my bathroom vanities 12 years ago and they still look new. I used General Finish Armor-Seal. I have also used it on my kitchen table. I love this finish, easy to use and very durable. You could use pre-catilized lacquer if you are setup to spray it. The poly is the least expensive way. Do not use store bought ( big Box store) minwax or deft lacquer. Go with the General Finish Armor-Seal or Sherwin Williams Lacquer.

Dave (PacNW)


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies, i was hoping someone would mention pre-cat lacquer. I am capable of spraying it on plus there is a sherwood williams right down the street. Thanks again.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

garryswf said:


> Thank you both for your replies, i was hoping someone would mention pre-cat lacquer. I am capable of spraying it on plus there is a sherwood williams right down the street. Thanks again.



Nothing wrong with lacquer. Have you tried waterbased polyurethane?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

C-Man,
Yes i have and really don't care for it I was always fighting air bubbles, seems like everything I have used that is waterbased sucks, ie: contact cement :thumbdown:. I do have waterbased poly in my cabinet so when i get to the finish stage of the project i will try it on a piece of scrap :thumbsup:.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i think that it's just about as important to finish all sides/edges as what type of finish to keep the wood stable, of course my family takes looooooong showers.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Tim,
Thanks for the reply, all exposed plywood will be laminated with formica ie: both sides of back panel, both sides of the left end panel, the inside of the right end panel, and the inside of the bottom. The only thing that will not have laminate on it will be the front edges and that will be raw wood for the purpose of gluing. The only thing that will actually need finish will be the face frames, doors, outside of right end panel, and drawers.


----------



## testarossa (Mar 18, 2010)

Dave (PacNW) said:


> I used wipe-on poly (4 coats) on my bathroom vanities 12 years ago and they still look new. I used General Finish Armor-Seal. I have also used it on my kitchen table. I love this finish, easy to use and very durable. You could use pre-catilized lacquer if you are setup to spray it. The poly is the least expensive way. Do not use store bought ( big Box store) minwax or deft lacquer. Go with the General Finish Armor-Seal or Sherwin Williams Lacquer.
> 
> Dave (PacNW)


Thanks for the advice..:thumbsup:


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

garryswf said:


> Getting ready to construct a new vanity out of cherry for the master bath, any suggestions on finish. I was leaning towards poly but could use your thoughts. My wife is concerned about the moisture having an effect on the finish.


 
I sprayed spar varnish on a vanity I built for an apartment several years ago and it's holding up just like new. I sprayed on two coats of gloss spar and the final coat of satin. The worst thing was cleaning the gun. I put high pressure laminate on the floor of the sink bases and with the first coat of spar, I back seal the hidden parts.

I have Gemini Apollo on the vanities in my house and they're all still good (if slightly yellowed) after 25 years.


----------

